# Sounds that help my Writing creativity



## Todd Gunn (Sep 16, 2014)

There are certain sounds that comfort me and I find conducive to creative thought.
For me it is the the tumbling and warmth of a clothes dryer or the background hum of a fan.  

After a shower, I have taken to lying on my bed, reviewing the day’s writing in my head or exploring future directions in story line

I click on a fan that rests on my bedside table.  The repetitive noise is both calming and productive for the chosen task.

I tried writing with music in the background a few times.  Rock, pop, jazz, classical, house. No matter the style, It didn't work for me. A tune would come on that I didn't like and it would break my concentration.

I’d be interested to know what sounds other people use to aid their writing.


----------



## Charmaine (Jul 20, 2012)

There is an app for coffee shop background noise, because it's supposed to help with productivity. 
coffitivity.com
^This is really, really good!


----------



## Dolphin (Aug 22, 2013)

I find that I'll associate bits of stories, characters, and plots with the primary music I was listening to when they took shape. Generally I can't write while listening to music, but it certainly inspires and evokes what I'm after. Makes me dream of the day that my epic fantasy is translated to the silver screen, with a soundtrack by 



. Because that will happen, well...never.

It'd be awesome, though. Doom metal soundtracks for fantasy films should be a thing. An awesome thing.


----------



## David Penny (Jun 8, 2014)

There's a fantastic author/editor over here in the UK who hosts an Undercover Soundtrack for authors who post on what music inspired their books. There's some interesting posts on there.

http://mymemoriesofafuturelife.com/2012/09/12/the-undercover-soundtrack-roz-morris/

Personally I frequently work with music while I write - sometimes to get me in the mood (at the moment Robert Plant's latest is on constant play). I find that even with lyrics they simply wash over me - it's the sounds I'm after.
'


----------



## Chinese Writer (Mar 25, 2014)

I write to the sound of whatever PBS kids show is one and mommy, but of which I try to tune out.   but I would love to write in silence in the early hours of the morning.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2014)

The sound of rain comforts me for some strange reason.


----------



## Todd Gunn (Sep 16, 2014)

Joliedupre said:


> The sound of rain comforts me for some strange reason.


I find that sound quite comforting also. It is raining here as I type


----------



## Todd Gunn (Sep 16, 2014)

CeeCeeS said:


> There is an app for coffee shop background noise, because it's supposed to help with productivity.
> coffitivity.com
> ^This is really, really good!


Very interesting CeeCees.

I opened it up on my PC and gave it a go for a while but I found myself getting a little agitated with the sound. I never write in cafes, so maybe that would be why 
However, your suggestion did open up an avenue for me, where I explored some other Apps and found a nice Fan one that I liked. So,thanks for that


----------



## C Ryan Bymaster (Oct 4, 2013)

The voices in my head tend to drown out the noises around me ...


----------



## jcthatsme (Mar 19, 2014)

I prefer unobtrusive back ground noise - like in a library. Silence is *too* quiet, because then even little sounds become distraction. Ticking clocks are my nightmare. I find music distracting, even if it's instrumental.

That being said, I tend to be pretty good at blocking out whatever is happening when I get absorbed. Once when I was working at a co-working space, a heavy metal band started up rehearsal somewhere in the building - but I managed to write for another 40 minutes without losing my train of thought! Wouldn't be my first choice for background noise, though...


----------



## Todd Gunn (Sep 16, 2014)

jcthatsme said:


> I prefer unobtrusive back ground noise - like in a library. Silence is *too* quiet, because then even little sounds become distraction. Ticking clocks are my nightmare. I find music distracting, even if it's instrumental.
> 
> That being said, I tend to be pretty good at blocking out whatever is happening when I get absorbed. Once when I was working at a co-working space, a heavy metal band started up rehearsal somewhere in the building - but I managed to write for another 40 minutes without losing my train of thought! Wouldn't be my first choice for background noise, though...


Perhaps the band could be a story line in your next novel?


----------



## VictoriaScribens (Sep 11, 2014)

I like listening to music when I write, but it has to be music I already know well or else I get distracted. This means I listen to an awful lot of: Great Big Sea, Loreena McKennitt, Lennie Gallant, Leonard Cohen, and occasional musicals. (I used to listen to a lot more musicals.)


----------



## 72263 (Sep 10, 2013)

Todd Gunn said:


> I find that sound quite comforting also. It is raining here as I type


Count me in with team Rain! I also like a good thunderstorm, so I like putting on Simply Rain sometimes or Noisli, which also lets you combine stuff, so if you want to listen to the rain AND a crackling fire AND birds whistling in the trees at the same time, it's brilliant


----------



## ecg52 (Apr 29, 2013)

There was another thread about background noise/music/nature sounds not too long ago. I tried several of the suggestions and liked some of them, especially the nature sounds. But only for a few minutes. Then it becomes distracting. I do best in a quiet environment. My ceiling fan makes my vertical window blinds hit each other very lightly, the A/C hums when it's on, the computer has its own hum, occasionally I hear a car drive by. That's enough racket for me when I'm writing. It's not complete silence and it doesn't distract me.


----------



## Andrei Cherascu (Sep 17, 2014)

For me it depends on the particular writing stage I'm at. When I write the first draft (and sometimes spend eight hours working) I like to have some jazz in the background (I've found that some of John Zorn's lighter stuff works great). But it has to be instrumental. Then, when I edit, I have to be in complete silence.


----------



## Todd Gunn (Sep 16, 2014)

Chunter said:


> Count me in with team Rain! I also like a good thunderstorm, so I like putting on Simply Rain sometimes or Noisli, which also lets you combine stuff, so if you want to listen to the rain AND a crackling fire AND birds whistling in the trees at the same time, it's brilliant


Out me on the rain bandwagon as well guys! 

I'll check that link out


----------



## dgrant (Feb 5, 2014)

My husband gets up several hours before I do, and writes to complete silence in the house... until the cat gets up. Then it's silence interrupted by cat.


----------

